# Problem With Pictures



## tarantulaguy1978 (Oct 22, 2011)

hey guys..I have new tablet pc and I can't see pictures..why?..


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Being this was your first post it had to be approved by staff to make sure it wasnt spam. You should be able to see pictures now


----------



## tarantulaguy1978 (Oct 22, 2011)

still nothing..o yeah and sorry guys its me..lorteti hr..I had to change my email and passward..cheers guys..


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey loreti, I changed your password on your old account to 123456, please log in with your user name and that password then pick a new password.


----------



## tarantulaguy1978 (Oct 22, 2011)

what should I do?step by step please..


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

PM sent


----------

